# End My Confusion, Please



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Doctor Doom said:


> I'm positive it's not ENFP. Maybe even possibly ENTP, but I just can't even imagine ENFP.
> Because I have a very analytical sense of humor and there's a lot going on inside my head that almost nobody ever knows about because they don't usually stop talking long enough themselves to listen to me.


So?  That's perfectly compatible with ENFP. Dominant Ne _is _"a lot going on inside my head" (at all times), and ENFPs can mistake themselves for introverts because they _do _need alone time to just be alone with their thoughts. (My best friend is an ENFP who maintains that he is an introvert! And he is not! (I know him better than anyone.  )) And an analytic sense of humor does not disqualify anyone from being an F type. I've known some _very _different ENFPs in my life, they tend not to fit any molds. I think it's a good possibility for you.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

petitpèlerin said:


> So?  That's perfectly compatible with ENFP. Dominant Ne _is _"a lot going on inside my head" (at all times), and ENFPs can mistake themselves for introverts because they _do _need alone time to just be alone with their thoughts. (My best friend is an ENFP who maintains that he is an introvert! And he is not! (I know him better than anyone.  )) And an analytic sense of humor does not disqualify anyone from being an F type. I've known some _very _different ENFPs in my life, they tend not to fit any molds. I think it's a good possibility for you.


Well, no offense, but I really do think that you are wrong in trying to pin me down as an ENFP.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Doctor Doom said:


> Well, no offense, but I really do think that you are wrong in trying to pin me down as an ENFP.


Okay, fair enough, but I'm not convinced of it myself, just presenting a case for the possibility. I do think it's likely that you're an ESFP or ENFP. I'm leaning toward extroversion.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

What about ESFJ?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> What about ESFJ?


Would an ESFJ spend a lot of time alone not being productive or helping anybody but wishing that they could be doing something more fun, active, interactive, and engaging?
Would an ESFJ feel sorry for themselves when they really shouldn't?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Would an ESFJ spend a lot of time alone not being productive or helping anybody but wishing that they could be doing something more fun, active, interactive, and engaging?
> Would an ESFJ feel sorry for themselves when they really shouldn't?


Well what do you mean by productive? Like cleaning the house? Any type could want to do those activities. I personally love water theme parks. Any type can feel sorry for themselves.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Well what do you mean by productive? Like cleaning the house? Any type could want to do those activities. I personally love water theme parks. Any type can feel sorry for themselves.


Productive (from my point of view): doing stuff that needs to be done and is important, and not procrastinating.
I procrastinate way too much. If there was two of me, I would tell the other one "Get off of your lazy ass and get some work done! You have so much to do and you are running out of time so fast!" I hate that I'm not more disciplined, but actually getting the shit done that you have to isn't as easy for me as it might sound.
I expect ESFJs, as any Fe-dom typically would be, are big on socializing and can always think of something to say.
I'm slow to speak unless I'm angry, and I'm not usually good at conversation, either. My dad says it's important to articulate things for other people to understand, but I say that if I don't want other people to understand a specific something, then I don't care about articulating it.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Doctor Doom said:


> Would an ESFJ spend a lot of time alone not being productive or helping anybody but wishing that they could be doing something more fun, active, interactive, and engaging?
> Would an ESFJ feel sorry for themselves when they really shouldn't?


I'd chime in here... starting to feel pretty confident in calling myself high-ish Fe. To your question: yes. You pretty much described my life there. I'm kind of lazy, an independent bookworm with a private intelligence organization... I spend loads of time alone, because I grew up that way. Do I feel quilty about it? Absolutely. Though... life is not that serious (I'm only joking... it is dead serious) and I'd like to think that I have my alone time and do things that interest me and use my Ti, and when I am out there adventuring or debating with friends I can fully focus on it.

My two ESFJ friends are a lot more outgoing compared to me... which is one of the reasons I struggled to see high Fe in my own cognition. Well, it is there (somewhere). In your case, however, I would consider either a Ji or Pi lead.

Ti grip can be just as you desrcribed... imagine all that analytical power harnessed into self-critisism. I feel sorry for myself a lot, and I might even throw this blaming-self into blaming-others. They also say Fe is the king of martyrdom (I won't admit anything here...) but pretty much any type can feel sorry for themselves... it can be revealing, however, where this behaviour comes from. Which situations trigger this in you?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> I'd chime in here... starting to feel pretty confident in calling myself high-ish Fe. To your question: yes. You pretty much described my life there. I'm kind of lazy, an independent bookworm with a private intelligence organization... I spend loads of time alone, because I grew up that way. Do I feel quilty about it? Absolutely. Though... life is not that serious (I'm only joking... it is dead serious) and I'd like to think that I have my alone time and do things that interest me and use my Ti, and when I am out there adventuring or debating with friends I can fully focus on it.
> 
> My two ESFJ friends are a lot more outgoing compared to me... which is one of the reasons I struggled to see high Fe in my own cognition. Well, it is there (somewhere). In your case, however, I would consider either a Ji or Pi lead.
> 
> Ti grip can be just as you desrcribed... imagine all that analytical power harnessed into self-critisism. I feel sorry for myself a lot, and I might even throw this blaming-self into blaming-others. They also say Fe is the king of martyrdom (I won't admit anything here...) but pretty much any type can feel sorry for themselves... it can be revealing, however, where this behaviour comes from. Which situations trigger this in you?


Man, this is going to require some brain work for sure. Trying to figure out how to phrase this right. It's so clear in my mind but putting it into words is where I struggle.

Okay, it's strongly related with Enneagram 4 stuff.
I feel deeply and strongly about anything at any given time, but I'm extremely hesitant to open up about it. I've been through a lot of pain in my life and I have a lot of apprehensions about trusting anybody with how I feel. I don't believe that anybody would really care. So many times I have considered closing my social network accounts so that I would not be reminded of all the people that are superficial friends. They are never there for me when I need them most. They never contact me. They never ask me how I am doing. They never ask me to do anything with them. They never seem to care at all.
Of all the people I have ever known, there is only one person I trust with anything. He has been my best friend since we were both children. The way I feel about our relationship can be compared the scene in The Dark Knight when Bruce Wayne says, "Where is Rachel Dawes? She is my oldest friend." He finds her and as he motions he says, "Come here." If I were to be interviewed on television, which scares me to think about but whatever, I would likely refer to him as my metaphorical brother.
I feel sorry for myself because my life is so boring, lonely, and often feels meaningless too. I want friends that share active relationships with me. I want to feel like they are making just as much effort as I am. I want to feel like they care about me and are there for me. Most of my life I have felt completely alone.
One of my fantasies has always been just living on a submarine all by myself forever because even if I thought about people, at least I would never have to see them, hear them, or talk to them. I would rather surround myself with the ocean. It's a beautiful place. My family has compared my fascination and love with both submarines and the ocean with a feeling of having been abandoned and betrayed and neglected by my parents and friends. What I find ridiculous about all of that is if they realize they have not given me the love I need, why do they not learn from that? I still feel the same way I did as a child. I used to be completely convinced that I was actually Bruce Wayne. Only instead of becoming a legend, I was adopted by people that don't really care, and I was thus deprived of my legacy. I am more realistic about my biological family now, but I still would rather be Bruce Wayne than myself. He never has to answer to anybody. He can be himself without anybody ever demanding answers from him.
I want good people that actually care to seek me out and essentially save me from my own tortured self, but I want their help in a very specific way. I do not want to be forced to opening up about my innermost feelings to just anybody. I want to know that they will love me in spite of my troubled self.

Wow, I am very surprised at all those words that just came rushing out. That is very unusual for me to say all of that. I am so guarded, and I believe I have done my best to explain why.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@petitpèlerin @Kitty23 @DOGSOUP
David Keirsey and Marilyn Bates wrote a book called _Please Understand Me: Character & Temperament Types_. Every time I read it, I only ever identify with INFP. Maybe I'm just completely unaware of how impulsive I am. Still, I lead a very slow-paced and boring life. Although I wouldn't exactly call myself an idealist or a dreamer. But nothing else seems to fit. I'm not charismatic (extroversion), responsible (judgmental), or oozing with self-confidence (thinkers).

Here is a full free PDF version that you could look through if you want to:
http://www.paigeca.com/books/Please%20Understand%20Me/Please%20understand%20Me%201%20-%20Character%20and%20Temperament%20Types.pdf


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> They never contact me. They never ask me how I am doing. They never ask me to do anything with them. They never seem to care at all....I want to feel like they care about me and are there for me.


Could be Fe. You sound like an ISFJ I know


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Although I wouldn't exactly call myself an idealist or a dreamer.


I do not believe you are an NFP type then. 



> I'm not charismatic (extroversion), responsible (judgmental), or oozing with self-confidence (thinkers).


Extraversion has little to do with charm. The J really just describes strong Te users best. Self-confidence has nothing to do with thinking.

You also have a hard time seeing other possibilities, even for types you could be, which suggests low Ne.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Could be Fe. You sound like an ISFJ I know


I cannot imagine ISFJ. I don't see that at all.



Kitty23 said:


> I do not believe you are an NFP type then.


Unless I have embraced my weaker Si.



Kitty23 said:


> The J really just describes strong Te users best.


Every Fe-dom I have encountered is very disciplined and hardworking.



Kitty23 said:


> You also have a hard time seeing other possibilities, even for types you could be, which suggests low Ne.


Maybe I'm just getting more sure of which types I'm _not_, but maybe not so sure of which type I _am_.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

To reply to your question. I don't know enough about MBTI to give you the help you're wanting.
If it makes you feel better, I asked for help awhile back and didn't get much either. 

For myself I did a test that showed my dominate cognitive functions. 
I then did as much research on the specific functions I was much higher on. 
I looked at a functions chart and determined my type that way.
Along with asking people around me to see if it sounded accurate to them. 

You search youtube for video where people explain like this:


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Doctor Doom said:


> I cannot imagine ISFJ. I don't see that at all.


Interesting. Why not? I'm interested to hear your thoughts.

You are a strong F, you seem to relate to Si (if I understood your comment correctly), and you respect people who are serious and hard-working, but you're not an ESTJ. ISFJ or ESFJ could fit. (I'm not "pushing" for this type either. Just interested in trying it on for fit.)


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

petitpèlerin said:


> Interesting. Why not? I'm interested to hear your thoughts.
> 
> You are a strong F, you seem to relate to Si (if I understood your comment correctly), and you respect people who are serious and hard-working, but you're not an ESTJ. ISFJ or ESFJ could fit. (I'm not "pushing" for this type either. Just interested in trying it on for fit.)


Because I am pretty much convinced that I'm an Fi feeler, not an Fe feeler.
I was reading a lot about Ne just now. I was inspired to do that from the videos shared by @AllMyFriendsAreDead
Ne sounds like something I have. It feels right to me.

Hey, here's a random theory:
What if the reason that a lot of people on PerC and among the MBTI/Typology community in general see Si in me is because of the famous Fi-Si loop of INFPs, which seemingly skips over Ne completely? What if it's hard for other people to see Ne in me because I'm more concerned with Fi that I'm sort of ignoring my Ne when I should be using it more?
What if the ENFJs I talked to earlier saw Te, Si, and Ne in me not because I'm an xSTJ, but because I'm an INFP, and they just got the functions mixed up in the wrong order?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

That helps narrow it down, and I would agree with that. I see more Ne/Si in you than Se/Ni, I'm becoming somewhat confident of that. INFP is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

petitpèlerin said:


> That helps narrow it down, and I would agree with that. I see more Ne/Si in you than Se/Ni, I'm becoming somewhat confident of that. INFP is definitely a possibility.


Thank you! 
I just had an explosion of ideas in the form of questions, as I edited my last post. Maybe you could look at that, if you want to.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Every Fe-dom I have encountered is very disciplined and hardworking.


Being hardworking and disciplined has NOTHING to do with Fe. 



> Maybe I'm just getting more sure of which types I'm not, but maybe not so sure of which type I am.


Your excluding the possibilities- weak Ne

I firmly believe you are not an NF type nor STJ type. I am an ISTJ myself.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Doctor Doom said:


> Hey, here's a random theory:
> What if the reason that a lot of people on PerC and among the MBTI/Typology community in general see Si in me is because of the famous Fi-Si loop of INFPs, which seemingly skips over Ne completely? What if it's hard for other people to see Ne in me because I'm more concerned with Fi that I'm sort of ignoring my Ne when I should be using it more?
> What if the ENFJs I talked to earlier saw Te, Si, and Ne in me not because I'm an xSTJ, but because I'm an INFP, and they just got the functions mixed up in the wrong order?


It may be a random theory but it does make perfect sense. I might even believe it. We all get in trouble when we skip over our auxiliary (second) function and just use our first and third. I could see you as an Fi dom, and your theory actually makes sense of the other three functions, which I do think are the four you use.

When you say you admire people who are organized and responsible (I forget exactly what words you used), is it like an "I admire this because that's the kind of person I am and I don't like people I can't count on", or is it more like an "I admire this because it always feels just a bit beyond my grasp and I really admire people who really have it together"?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm not sure either. I'm not getting any Ne vibes right now. Explain the experience. That's the key.


Okay, I'll see what I can do here.

Te: For me to believe in something, I need evidence. I prefer definitions straight from the dictionary since I am not so good at explaining things, usually. Also, there's no room for doubt or disagreement from the dictionary. I like the bottom line. Just tell me what your point is. Please don't bore me with all of the details that I really don't care to hear about.
Ti: I analyze things a lot, some say I over-analyze. I don't like simple answers. Things like "it is what it is" and "that's all there is to it" really irritate me. I like to think there is something more complex than what meets the eye. I tend to inadvertently repeat myself. Some people consider my topics of conversation "unnecessary".
Se: I like aesthetics. If I care, then I can be very quick to act. I like to be stimulated. This seems like the hardest one for me to explain so far. Sorry about that.
Si: I tend to look at how others go about something and figure out my own method of success based on their experience. I'm not that great at details. Some people might think I am, but really details bore me immensely. However, I do like routine and prefer to be given notice before something unexpected happens. Making something look appealing to others, I'm not sure about that. I tend to be rather disorganized in spite of my efforts.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Charles Xavier said:


> Okay, I'll see what I can do here.
> 
> Te: For me to believe in something, I need evidence. I prefer definitions straight from the dictionary since I am not so good at explaining things, usually. Also, there's no room for doubt or disagreement from the dictionary. I like the bottom line. Just tell me what your point is. Please don't bore me with all of the details that I really don't care to hear about.
> Ti: I analyze things a lot, some say I over-analyze. I don't like simple answers. Things like "it is what it is" and "that's all there is to it" really irritate me. I like to think there is something more complex than what meets the eye. I tend to inadvertently repeat myself. Some people consider my topics of conversation "unnecessary".
> ...


I think maybe you need to swap Se for Si, but yeah, makes sense. The introverted functions always pull from within.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I think maybe you need to swap Se for Si, but yeah, makes sense. The introverted functions always pull from within.


So what do you think based on what I have said about my relationship with each of those four functions, as well as the questionnaire?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Charles Xavier said:


> So what do you think based on what I have said about my relationship with each of those four functions, as well as the questionnaire?


I don't know. I'm just not getting anything I can use. I don't see cognitive functions this way. Your preferences don't seem very strong in anything you wrote. You don't seem to have any relation to sensing whatsoever (not that I am a sensor either).


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't know. I'm just not getting anything I can use. I don't see cognitive functions this way. Your preferences don't seem very strong in anything you wrote. You don't seem to have any relation to sensing whatsoever (not that I am a sensor either).


That's strange because earlier an INFP, an INFJ, and an ENFJ have tried to type me and they were all certain that I was a sensor.
Oh, great. I write out what I think about the functions, which is completely different from what you think, and now we're both confused. What can we do?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Charles Xavier said:


> That's strange because earlier an INFP, an INFJ, and an ENFJ have tried to type me and they were all certain that I was a sensor.
> Oh, great. I write out what I think about the functions, which is completely different from what you think, and now we're both confused. What can we do?


What's wrong with INFJ? Why do you doubt the type you already have?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What's wrong with INFJ? Why do you doubt the type you already have?


I don't know. You just mentioned an Ne-dom, so I thought we could discuss that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Charles Xavier said:


> I don't know. You just mentioned an Ne-dom, so I thought we could discuss that.


I am a Ne dom: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I am a Ne dom: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si.


And your point is... what?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Charles Xavier said:


> And your point is... what?


That's why I mentioned it. I keep throwing ideas out until one sticks. I find patterns inside patterns. I'm always improving upon my concepts/ideas from every possible source. I sometimes refer to them as my "idea toys."


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> That's why I mentioned it. I keep throwing ideas out until one sticks. I find patterns inside patterns. I'm always improving upon my concepts/ideas from every possible source. I sometimes refer to them as my "idea toys."


Sounds fascinating.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Agent K said:


> I feel fine, honestly. Just a little upset from an ISTJ accusing me of having Fe when an ENFJ a page or two back said that I clearly have Fi. Clearly, ENFJs know much more about Fe than ISTJs. IxTJs are Fe-polar, so it is the least likely function for them to understand or care about, theoretically.


Don't mix socionics with MBTI. MBTI IxTJ != xLI (or Fe PoLR) in Socionics.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Agent K said:


> Scenario 1
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Fi




> Scenario 2
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Fi




> Scenario 3
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Introversion




> Scenario 4
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Don't wanna brainstorm about the factors?




> Scenario 5
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Fi




> Scenario 6
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Strong F
Fi > Fe




> Scenario 7
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


S + some subjectivity




> So after I answered, I looked at the key.


Yeah mostly in agreement there.




Agent K said:


> These answers are in response to questions from here
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html
> 
> 1) Nobody seems to agree about it, so I don't know who is right and who is wrong. I do know that there a few types that don't feel right to me so I'm not even considering those, which is any Extrovert or Judger. I'm not energized by being around other people, and I'm not disciplined even though I like some sense of order.


I'm going to agree that you are Introverted and low on Te.




> 3) When I helped somebody, or did something very well very fast, because it gave me a hormone rush (not sure if it's dopamine or adrenaline or something else). Also, when I connect with other people on a very deep level or I find a part of myself in them, which makes it easier to relate and thus empathize.


Fi




> 4) When I'm trying to help somebody and they insult me, either directly or vaguely. When I'm trying hard to be nice to somebody and it's completely one-sided. When people tell me that I don't make any sense.


Feeling > Thinking




> 5) I can't possibly over-generalize about all of my decisions. Decisions are very complex things. It depends on what I would be deciding.


low Te?




> 6) Just doing the best I can, really. Control isn't that important to me, except for control of myself.


Introversion
Again low Te?




> 9) I want to be organized, and I try to be organized, but I totally suck at it.


Low Te 
Low S?




> 10) Unless I see a reason to oppose the new idea, I generally accept them all. Still, it depends on the specific idea.


High Ne or just low Te




> 11) By being myself, which means being as happy, nice, and genuine as I can be. If some people in the group have a problem with each other, I'm not getting involved with that. They probably wouldn't want me getting involved.


Fi




> 12) I find myself both talking to myself and thinking first. I do more thinking when around others, and more talking when alone. I definitely prefer one-on-one discussions because I seek a deeper connection with people, and the more people there are, the harder it is to get that connection.


Introversion




> 14) Depends on what you mean by a "night out", but as long as it doesn't go against my morals, yeah I would happily go with them. That is, if I'm in the mood for it. Otherwise, I would just stay home, relax, and get my me time.


Introversion + Fi




> 16) When they disagree with me, which to me is the same as being mean to me. If I'm not entitled to my own perspective, then I'm basically not entitled to be myself, and that is my definition of hell.


That's some really sensitive Fi there (I'm not trying to pick on you with this, just what I honestly think)

Someone disagreeing with you doesn't mean that you aren't entitled to be yourself. It does not have to be personal, at all.




> 18) What other people expect of me. What other people want from me. Let me be myself, that's all I want.


Introversion... and not really SJ, sorry




> 19) They seem to see me as a laid-back, easy-going, nice guy, and I generally am. I appear much more accepting than I really am. I can't imagine they would ever say I'm a natural born leader or a no-nonsense, take-charge kind of guy. I've never been the type of person that "grabs life by the horns" so to speak, except for maybe when my character is being attacked, or if there's some competitive opportunity in an area that I care about.


Fi
Clearly low Te


...OK it's very clear to me from your posts too, not just from these questionnaires, that you are Fi-dom.

ISFP vs INFP, I wouldn't know which, I can see arguments for either but I would lean towards low-ish S more than low-ish N, so INFP is more likely.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

myst91 said:


> ISFP vs INFP, I wouldn't know which, I can see arguments for either but I would lean towards low-ish S more than low-ish N, so INFP is more likely.


Three months and now I get some feedback. I had moved on from this, put it behind me.
It was a test I took recently. It was the most accurate test I have ever taken. It said ISTJ. I read the description. It sounded a lot like me. This is the reason that I chose to agree. It's the truth.

Well I thought it was true.
I just read their description of the INFP and that sounds like me, too.
Now I'm not sure what the truth is.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Agent K said:


> Three months and now I get some feedback. I had moved on from this, put it behind me.
> It was a test I took recently. It was the most accurate test I have ever taken. It said ISTJ. I read the description. It sounded a lot like me. This is the reason that I chose to agree. It's the truth.
> 
> Well I thought it was true.
> ...


You do sound like a strong Feeling and strong Ne user here too.

Well I hope my input helps some and that you get to figure out things for yourself over time.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

myst91 said:


> You do sound like a strong Feeling and strong Ne user here too.
> 
> Well I hope my input helps some and that you get to figure out things for yourself over time.


It could be about enneagram.

I've been trying to figure things out for myself over a lot of time. Everything I figured out about myself told me Si-Fi, and ISTJ made a lot more sense than INFP.

What about me sounds like a feeler and Ne user?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Another Lost Cause said:


> I think we should take the socionics idea and replace the word "feeling", which is associated with emotion in a lot of peoples' minds, with "ethics" or something similar. Fe could easily look like Te to an observer if the Fe-user isn't someone who is particularly emotional. I can tell that I try to engage my Fe a lot even though it's not one of my primary functions. I just try to do the decent thing. It's not an emotional act, it's an attempt not to be an asshole. It wouldn't surprise me if an Fe-dom can use "ethics" in a manner that isn't necessarily tied to emotion, and I suspect they do.


I think there is a lot that should be taken from Socionics. I prefer the Socionics description/definition of the functions and they have the proper 4 letter code for introverts.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I think there is a lot that should be taken from Socionics. I prefer the Socionics description/definition of the functions and they have the proper 4 letter code for introverts.


Your avatar looks like a troll. Are you a troll?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Agent K said:


> It could be about enneagram.
> 
> I've been trying to figure things out for myself over a lot of time. Everything I figured out about myself told me Si-Fi, and ISTJ made a lot more sense than INFP.
> 
> What about me sounds like a feeler and Ne user?


You are all over the place with Fi. Ne comes up in the way you readily run around with possibilities.

How did ISTJ make more sense than INFP?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Replying to your PM here:



Agent K said:


> If it would be more convenient for you, you can respond to this message.
> 
> Everything about me tells you that I am an INFP. Could you please explain your reasons in detail so that I can understand?


I already pointed out the Fi, weak Te etc parts here in post #153. 

Let me know which parts you need explained in detail and I will do so.


----------

